# Vape Ezines



## Hein510 (4/3/14)

Whose got a link to some Vaping ezines we can read?

Issuu has loads like VPR! Check it out!

http://issuu.com/vprmagazine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Hein, @andro put up two great links to overseas vaping ezines in another post
Maybe check out his profile and look at his most recent postings. 
I checked them out, was really interesting. 
Sorry, dont have the links on me now


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/for-who-like-to-read.1115/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (5/3/14)

Awesome! Will check it out!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (5/3/14)

Found anoither mag on Issuu called Hot Breath but that looks more like dagga pipes

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (5/3/14)

I just added the one you found to the list . Thanks


----------



## Chop007 (5/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Whose got a link to some Vaping ezines we can read?
> 
> Issuu has loads like VPR! Check it out!
> 
> http://issuu.com/vprmagazine


Ha, ha that is awesome they had a whole page on the Aqua RBA, their coils where very untidy but then again they where using silica not cotton. Guess we here are slightly more sophisticated in coiling. Ha, ha, ha, they can always come here and learn from some of the pro's. Pretty cool magazine I must say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Don't mess with the South Africans

We are hardcore, we have "gees" and we always make a plan

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

